# Kielder Water



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Been following the weather for this weekend keenly, wanting to get away but not keen on being completly washed out.

Looking favourable, it's sunny here now and more expected tomorrow.

Was planning on the West coast but weather pattern is indicating the SE of Scotland/NE of England has the best chance.

Stopping Sat night at Kielder Water, looks to have plenty to do and loads of tracks for the bikes.

8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

A few years since we were there but it was a nice site,,, problem - midges, but that shouldnt be an issue at this time of the year


----------



## 94686 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there You should have come to Fleetwood in Lancs .Lovely sunny day today Haztect  Ps picture attached of St Annes 12.noon today


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No midges when I was there last they would have had to swim!

Frank


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Set off first thing on Saturday, had to have a quick trip to the dealer (only a mile away) as I changed over to a new 13kg cylinder and appeared to have some sort of leak. As we turned up the service gate was just being opened. A rubber seal in the pigtail had been damaged when I was at the dealers a couple of days ago seeing if we could get 2 13Kgs int he locker(we can't, it's a 13 and 6 maximum). New pigtail from the service desk, gratis of course, and we were on the road.

Nice easy drive down, high cloud and good views as we climbed up to A68 to Jedburgh. Spotted that the Jedforest 7's rugby is on the 7th of May, must get online and get a site booked sharpish as I have missed the boat on the Melrose 7's.

Paula had spotted a 'Toll Road' as a short cut to get us from the A68 to the CC site at Kielder Water. Turns out the road was actually a 12 mile forest drive. We took it anyway. Single track heavily potted holed by very passable, even in the heavy showers. A couple of 4x4's went the other way with an amused look on their face. A couple of parking/picnic spaces are evident, if it wasn't chucking it down we would have stopped. Got a little hairy where some logging was going on, the road turned into a quagmire of mulch and mud. It was a good foot deep, the MH slipping a little as we bravely(!) battled on. Had visions of missing bits of the underside of the van but the mulch was just that and not a hard rutted surface. Out the other side of that was some open farmland and a much welcomed tarmac surface.

Recommend it? Only if you are prepared for a bone jangling ride and don't mind getting the jetwash out when you get home, front, side, back and underneath! Toll was a self pay £2 as you exit at Kielder Castle.

Arrived at the site just as the sun was breaking out. Site is situated on the south bank of Kielder was, elevated view of the visitor centre and pub. Filled with water and found ourselves a nice level pitch, large and sideways on. There seemed to be a large number of caravans on site with no occupants. All the water facing pitches were all claimed so we had a quieter one at the top of the site.

Paula made lunch while I hooked up, levelled(not anally just a quick 'that'll do') and dropped the steadies down. When I say dropped I mean it, I unwound the one that hadn't failed last time out, it failed. Knowing what the problem was I was soon back in business. The steadies needed to be extended with the retaining clip before over extending and dropping off. Experience is everything!

Amused ourselves over lunch by watching the coming and goings of the waterboys and those struggling with awnings.

Pleasant walk down the waterfront where there is a kids adventure playground(still being built), crazy golf(still being built), swimming pool and a pub/restaurant(closed until 6pm that day).

Bird of prey centre is here too, didn't go this time as flying was restricted with the rain.

Had a decent walk and made full use of the complementary umbrella from our dealer. Paula has a nasty cold at the moment so getting out on the bike and hammering the trails was out for today.

Back to the van the sun was out and very pleasant, a few games with Charlotte on our large pitch was fun.

Out with the BBQ and table for some TV chef inspired display. Prepared my bits and bobs and laid everying out that I needed ahead of tempting the rest of the campsite with a meal of Cashew Chicken, Brocolli in Wine Sauce and Hot and Sour Noodles. The scottel pan on the Cadac was excellent, sticks more than a proper wok but I'll soon get it seasoned properly. Cooking outdoors was fantatic, I had quite a fan club over the way. On my way to the washing area later they introduced themselves and requested and all too late invitation to the next meal. 

Evening in over a new DVD and a couple of litres of my finest homemade wine finished off nicely a long day.

Really heavy rain overnight woke all of us, was quite a storm.

Steady drive back, this time missing out the forest drive. Roads out that way are really remote, miles of nothing and nobody. Saw my first wild badger, unfortunately it was dead at the side of the road.

Was going to stop at Lauriston Castle on the way back for lunch but it was closed. A quick scan of the map lead us to Soutra Aisle, the hilltop site of a Medieval hospital on the ancient Royal Road between the Borders and Edinburgh. Stunning views, you can see 60 peaks from here. A parking place tucked off the road next to a wood was our dining room. Took Charlotte for a tramp through the woods, proper woodland, not your managed forest type. We emerged into a field just to the West of the Aisle, a site well preserved with assistance from the Lottery. Worth a visit, just the view alone. Take a warm hat and gloves though, those wind turbines up there are not just for show!

Back home and jetwash to the fore, Fifi was soon back to her best and readied for the next trip out. We'll definately be back to Kielder, plenty to do.

Another cracking week, a little wiser and well rested. Had fun on the way back with the caravans on the road. Waved to 25, not one of them waved back. Made us laugh, these are the same people who share our sites, toilets and showers, wish up good morning and chat about the weather. Wave at a MH? Not on your life! Funny old world.


----------

